# Gone?



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

One of my wifes friends has a giant pit and her and my wife jog every other day well today my wife decides to show her friend our back yard, as they come around the corner the beast dog throws himself into my breeding pens knocking one of them compleatly over realising two of my white birds and then lunging at them and freeking them out worse. The birds are gone! I hope the return but I doubt it. I got them from an out of town buyer and theve never been flown. . . . So Bummed right now.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Wow thats some bad news. But dont lose the faith maybe they will be back early in the morning make it welcome for them if they come back lots of food fresh water and fingers cross good luck with that pip


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, I already have a nice big bowl of feed waiting for them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope they come back! I'm not a big pit fan, or a fan of any dogs that can't be controlled by their owners.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I hope they come back! I'm not a big pit fan, or a fan of any dogs that can't be controlled by their owners.


Me neither, I am Bummed I went out to check their little pen and they haven't returned.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Aint Pits illegal in San Diego yet?? If not, Im sure they will be soon. I dont "Hate" any animal, but I think pitbulls owners really need to be screened. Im sick of 90% of the pitbulls I see being with some crackhead, white trash family with little kids hanging off it, or thug owners.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree that pit owners should be screened. Sometimes I wish people were screened for parenthood. My oldest daughter was a pitbull "magnet". Any and every stray or escaped pitbull would come straight to her, she'd take them in, get the info off of tags and get them home when possible or a rescue if not.
Even if it was a normally well behaved dog, I guess seeing all those birds sent him over the top. I'm so sorry that happened. I sure hope the birds return soon!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

That really sucks, my neighbor used to let their dogs roam around the neighborhood and it was a Pit, thankfully I reported it because they can snap out really quick and get vicious out of no where. Now I have to deal with roaming cats


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sure he is a nice dog but when he saw and smelled the birds his stupid hunting or whatever instincts they have kicked in.645am and still no birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The dog that killed all of my birds was a pit I believe, or a mix. My birds were the first thing he went for when let off the chain when I actually caught him in the act. There wasn't any going back for him since he'd already had the taste.
There's a lot of people around here who let their dogs roam around. Even though they all (should) know the consequences if their dogs hurt/kill others' animals or destroy their property.


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

pits are illegal here in the uk and i think the same should happen in the us!


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

kurd4ever said:


> pits are illegal here in the uk and i think the same should happen in the us!


I have a pit  and he never bothers anyones. You shouldn't judge an entire species. I know some people who think keeping pigeons should be illegal.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> I have a pit  and he never bothers anyones. You shouldn't judge an entire species.


This is very true, 
but unfortunately the number of children maimed & injured in the UK by this type of dog is horrendous, which is why it is classified here as a dangerous breed.
Not enough is known about why this particular breed can change its temprament in a split second, to something so violent that it has never previously shown. 
I appreciate you probably love your dog, and it may be as gentle as can be, but to say "It never bothers anyone" is really of no consequence to anyone who has been affected adversely by this breed as they can turn and attack for no apparant reason.
There is a link below to an incident earlier this year.
I know both families personally and had known the dog concerned since it was a pup, and may I add, it was the friendliest little thing under the sun, and never once showed any sign of any violent or disgruntled behaviour. 
READ STORY HERE


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Quazar said:


> This is very true,
> but unfortunately the number of children maimed & injured in the UK by this type of dog is horrendous, which is why it is classified here as a dangerous breed.
> Not enough is known about why this particular breed can change its temprament in a split second, to something so violent that it has never previously shown.
> I appreciate you probably love your dog, and it may be as gentle as can be, but to say "It never bothers anyone" is really of no consequence to anyone who has been affected adversely by this breed as they can turn and attack for no apparant reason.
> ...


Oh, I'm not going to say that the breed "never bothered anyone". I have heard, and seen many cases of pit bull attacks. I'm just gonna put my self on the "owners should be screened" boat


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I "babysat" a young pit who was just goofy and clumsy, friendly and wanted to play. I had to take something away from him and his jaws were like a steel trap! I could imagine if he clamped down on my arm or any other body parts.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good to see ya on here, Crab! Where've you been?


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, at first I was grounded from using the computer because of my grades, but seeing as I'm the only in the house who knows how to keep the computer clean of viruses and what-not, after I was un-grounded the computer crashed. Well, I finally got it back up and running.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, I'm glad to see you back! Keep those grades on track young man. Missed you around here and how's the little bro?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pip Logan said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he is a nice dog but when he saw and smelled the birds his stupid hunting or whatever instincts they have kicked in.645am and still no birds.


*PIP, I love dogs they are some of the best people aroung but PIT BULLS are bred for just one thing and that is to kill. Think about this when he went into kill mode in your backyard he could have turned his anger against your wife or even his owner.I watch a lot of dog shows and I have never seen a pit bull shown.The people from the a AKC know what they are doing.*GEORGE


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> Well, I'm glad to see you back! Keep those grades on track young man. Missed you around here and how's the little bro?


I've missed you all so much as well! Not only have I missed the conversation, I've missed the amazing people! And Tyler's fine, he keeps demanding that the pigeons are half-his but I told him he has to put up half the work. Gah, I don't think that boy will ever learn about hard work



george simon said:


> *PIP, I love dogs they are some of the best people aroung but PIT BULLS are bred for just one thing and that is to kill. Think about this when he went into kill mode in your backyard he could have turned his anger against your wife or even his owner.I watch a lot of dog shows and I have never seen a pit bull shown.The people from the a AKC know what they are doing.*GEORGE


 The man I bought my pit from shows his. They are in the working class category, I think


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

george simon said:


> *PIP, I love dogs they are some of the best people aroung but PIT BULLS are bred for just one thing and that is to kill. Think about this when he went into kill mode in your backyard he could have turned his anger against your wife or even his owner.I watch a lot of dog shows and I have never seen a pit bull shown.The people from the a AKC know what they are doing.*GEORGE


I agree , Im not realy mad just sad. I think if you feel the need to own a large animal you need to be resonsible with it. The dog weighed about 90 pounds and his owner was maybe 120, you tell me how she was suposed to stop him. Not to sound all panicky but I had serious thought to putting him down, nothing was slowing him down just kept going!!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Oh, I'm not going to say that the breed "never bothered anyone". I have heard, and seen many cases of pit bull attacks. I'm just gonna put my self on the "owners should be screened" boat


I agree that owners should be screened, in a lot of cases behaviour can be a factor as to how the dog is trained/treated etc, (and i know a lot of folk automatically blame the owner) but the sad thing is in the case I linked to, Kilo was very well treated, was obediant and very well behaved, and although did "growl" occasionally (like all dogs), it had never shown any trait of being fierce or vicious in any way to any child, human or other animal, then on the day in question it just went berserk. 
Like all dogs, their instinct is built into their genes, and with this type of dog no one has yet learned what triggers it so abruptly, which is why they are classed as highly dangerous here in the UK, and there are VERY strict rules about owning one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im sorry this happend to you, I suppose you will have a leash rule for strange dogs from now on..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> Im sorry this happend to you, I suppose you will have a leash rule for strange dogs from now on..


I understood that the dog was on a leash but the owner lost control. Most dogs have a keen prey drive. Like most dogs, pits were and continue to be bred for the purpose for which they were intended-power and aggression. I'm just glad he didn't eat any of your birds. I suspect your wife's friend has him for protection, but if she can't control the dog, she needs to reconsider.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> I understood that the dog was on a leash but the owner lost control. Most dogs have a keen prey drive. Like most dogs, pits were and continue to be bred for the purpose for which they were intended-power and aggression. I'm just glad he didn't eat any of your birds. I suspect your wife's friend has him for protection, but if she can't control the dog, she needs to reconsider.


oh I did not read that part.. yikes.. guess she knows what her dog is capable of now... hope it is not even worse next time..


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't be mad at the dog be mad at the owner. I am a VERY PROUD parent of two American Pit Bull Terriers and actually my male walks into my loft w/o incident. All dogs bite, chase animals, etc and I think that any place that would illegalize them is simply ingnorant. Sorry to hear a stupid owner let the dog attack your birds. Don't euthanize dogs euthanize stupid owners.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=18054&stc=1&d=1292888989


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts and concernce. I am not mad at the dog , I actually like pits and have never met one in person but always though they were pretty dogs, just annoyed at the owner I guess.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Geez Pip you are on a string of bum luck lately...sorry about the birds...hopefully hiding out some place dry and safe.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip I so sorry for your loss... WOULD LIKE ME TO TRY AND FIND YOU A NEW PAIR OR TWO. We will be bring back some king when we hit SD in Jan I'm sure we can find some white homers too.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That would be awsome, but money is kind of tight right now so I will just wait it out thank you though! I does seem i have had my share of freek accidents LOL.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip...... You never know what will happen and how God will bless some people by useing others. Give your wife a hug, she may be hurtingright now, and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Pip...... You never know what will happen and how God will bless some people by useing others. Give your wife a hug, she may be hurtingright now, and have a Merry Christmas.


Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Pip...... You never know what will happen and how God will bless some people by useing others. Give your wife a hug, she may be hurtingright now, and have a Merry Christmas.


 You are so true! I have already let her know I do not blame her, accidents happen and were good  thanks again for the encouragement!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Gem do you have a face book?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Almost all the pitbulls I've met like to kill me. There are, obviously, exemptions. I find them the most aggressive of all the dogs I've encountered. 

My favorite dogs are: Doberman pinscher(with reservation), Shih tzu, and bulldog. The bulldog is the most relax and most tamed dog I've encountered thus far. It never seems to bother people. It just looks at you and just go on its way.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

RodSD said:


> Almost all the pitbulls I've met like to kill me. There are, obviously, exemptions. I find them the most aggressive of all the dogs I've encountered.
> 
> My favorite dogs are: Doberman pinscher(with reservation), Shih tzu, and bulldog. The bulldog is the most relax and most tamed dog I've encountered thus far. It never seems to bother people. It just looks at you and just go on its way.


I would do a doberman, I raised one once. Smart dog!


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

There is going to be exceptions to everything, but when a animal is a man made dog, that was "created" to protect and be vicious, Im not a fan. Pits are beautiful dogs, and I would own one if I needed to protect a junkyard or something, but as a family pet, No way. Not me. The fact that a pitbull is the only animal besides a shark to have lock jaw and the fact they cant breed (purebred) naturally.. uh uh..
Its no different than us with our birds though. How we breed for better racers. Some people (again not all) breed pits to be bigger, meaner, and stronger. And again for some reason, it seems like a majority of the time, its by the people who shouldnt own a dog let alone one like a pitbull.
But the debate will always be there..


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip Logan said:


> Gem do you have a face book?


You can find me at [email protected]. On Facebook.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry for the lost of birds. You cant blame the dog I would blame the owner. Dog is not properly trained.

The same way people give birds a bad name people give pitbulls a bad name. If you train a pit to kill its going to kill. If you train it to be a friendly house pet and friendly with others, it will. I have a cat and I come home and the pit is scatched up. Dog wants to play. Cat doesnt. It knows not to mess with the birds. When I walk it the neighbors give it biscuits. But if my dog needs to protect my home and family. It will on command. Thats how I trained it. Love my Pit









OREO


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

JRNY said:


> Sorry for the lost of birds. You cant blame the dog I would blame the owner. Dog is not properly trained.
> 
> The same way people give birds a bad name people give pitbulls a bad name. If you train a pit to kill its going to kill. If you train it to be a friendly house pet and friendly with others, it will. I have a cat and I come home and the pit is scatched up. Dog wants to play. Cat doesnt. It knows not to mess with the birds. When I walk it the neighbors give it biscuits. But if my dog needs to protect my home and family. It will on command. Thats how I trained it. Love my Pit
> 
> ...


Cool looking dog.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

And for the record, you have nothing to fear from me with that pooch hanging out. Nothing that is other than me feeding your dog!

Personally not a fan of pitts, but as the former owner of a pair of great danes I understand how much one or two bad apples can really mess it up for the good dogs.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

JRNY said:


> Sorry for the lost of birds. You cant blame the dog I would blame the owner. Dog is not properly trained.
> 
> The same way people give birds a bad name people give pitbulls a bad name. If you train a pit to kill its going to kill. If you train it to be a friendly house pet and friendly with others, it will. I have a cat and I come home and the pit is scatched up. Dog wants to play. Cat doesnt. It knows not to mess with the birds. When I walk it the neighbors give it biscuits. But if my dog needs to protect my home and family. It will on command. Thats how I trained it. Love my Pit
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, and that is a beautiful pit!


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

actually most pits are terrible watchdogs.
they are overly friendly to people
i own a pitbull as well and i trust her with my kids and birds.
although they can be trained as guard dogs
i also have a bichon which my pit gets along with as well

she is 1.5 years old now when she gets a bit older i would probably not trust her with other dogs she does not know.
but then again getting a pitbull that was not bred well can definitely have issues


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

people are just ignorant when judging this type of dogs !!! you should open your eyes and see whos teaching the mad habbits, is it the dogs or the owner??? if you come over to my yard and i said please come over, you will see who will attack you first is it my miniture x or my pitbull? and i bet you the miniture pincher mix, my 90lbs female pit would lick to to death....
So please STOP!!!! 
Pip, i will breed you some whites no worries Bud!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

g-pigeon said:


> actually most pits are terrible watchdogs.
> they are overly friendly to people
> i own a pitbull as well and i trust her with my kids and birds.
> although they can be trained as guard dogs
> ...


I have to say that is true with my sisters dog a pit..she would lick you to death before she would ever even think about biting a human, but if she saw a critter she would ring its neck in a second... one just has to understand that about them and be a responsible pit owner and get educated on how to handle them and when not to trust them in certain situations... just the way they are..


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

sandiego said:


> people are just ignorant when judging this type of dogs !!! you should open your eyes and see whos teaching the mad habbits, is it the dogs or the owner??? if you come over to my yard and i said please come over, you will see who will attack you first is it my miniture x or my pitbull? and i bet you the miniture pincher mix, my 90lbs female pit would lick to to death....
> So please STOP!!!!
> Pip, i will breed you some whites no worries Bud!!!


Realy Sandiego???? That's awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I didnt mean to start a pitbull debate. These will never end, nor go any further than back and forth bickering. 
The way I look at it is there is a reason why these breeds of dogs are getting banned from major cities across the country. And seems a little to coincidental that everytime I watch a judge show or the news and a person gets mauled its ALWAYS a pitbull. I know people are gonna say "its just the media" but they had to have earned that rep somewhere. Its not like they just decided to target these dogs for no reason and make up stories about them. 
And again, not EVERY dog is going to be the same. I personally dont believe in the hoopla in "Its all in how its raised". If thats the case, does that mean I can raise a baby rattle snake and it wont bite me? No.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Excellent post Knoc.

and
I know they say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder so don't knock me when I say that JRNY ... that is one butt ugly beast ! lol


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

As a vet tech my sister encounters some pissed off and scared animals...guess which ones have caused her the most grief? Yup...Labs...she's had 2x broken nose, and bit once


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Rod since i live close to you i would like to go with you and show me whos pit would like to kill you and i bet you none of them.


RodSD said:


> Almost all the pitbulls I've met like to kill me. There are, obviously, exemptions. I find them the most aggressive of all the dogs I've encountered.
> 
> My favorite dogs are: Doberman pinscher(with reservation), Shih tzu, and bulldog. The bulldog is the most relax and most tamed dog I've encountered thus far. It never seems to bother people. It just looks at you and just go on its way.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

My dad had pitbull mix. Initially it didn't like me. It tried to bite me actually. Very territorial. It took about 2-3 days before that dog got comfortable with me. 

One of my favorite show is Dog Whisperer. I think he has pitbull that he uses as a partner. One of the most amazing dog trainer/psychologist/behavioral therapist I've seen.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

sandiego said:


> Hey Rod since i live close to you i would like to go with you and show me whos pit would like to kill you and i bet you none of them.


It is my friend's dog in National City. It is gone now I think. That dog was on leash and every time I go there it tries to launch at me with mouth open, salivating, very vicious, trying to bite me. That dog freaked me out. Without the leash I am pretty sure I've been bitten already. It was the launching and biting move that stuck to my head now.

The other pitbull I've encountered occurred while I was walking in the street. The dog tried to bite me for no reason. The owner(walker) have to hold the dog and apologized.

I've also encountered pitbull dog that looks vicious ended up to be very docile. It even tried to lick me. It was a white with some black spots.

I have nothing against pitbull. I am only relating my experience and my experience with pitbulls are few and in between.

I think these dogs can sense my fear. I had dogs ever since I was a kid. But I don't have one now. I like them. I temporarily had a black labrador retriever puppy back when we live in an apartment couple of years ago. I tried to hide that dog from the apartment manager because pets were not allowed. Because the puppy made so much noise it was pretty obvious that I had one. I had to return the puppy to the breeder.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

sandiego said:


> Hey Rod since i live close to you i would like to go with you and show me whos pit would like to kill you and i bet you none of them.


Like I said NOT all pits are like that.. Just like not all pigeons are race winners. But it IS a little fishy everytime ya hear of a dog mauling someone, 9 times outta 10 its a pit.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

RodSD that dog was not trying to lick you, it just wanted a little tast.
Dave


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, I was attacked by a german shepherd when I was 12. He was kept CHAINED in someone's backyard and got off the chain. The owners got home just as it happened and came running. Even they didn't want to get too close to the dog, though. I think chaining any dog just does something to them mentally. He scared the bejesus out of me but very little actual injury. Could have been so much worse. I still love german shepherds though, esp with good home raising!


----------



## HARO (Oct 29, 2010)

Maniac; I couldn't agree more!!!!!!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Let get back to how we are going to get Pip some new white homers. Pit ae pits but this site is about Pigeons not dogs


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I just feel bad for my birds, I hope they somehow survive but I'm sure the odds of white birds in the wild living are real low.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

maniac said:


> Excellent post Knoc.
> 
> and
> I know they say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder so don't knock me when I say that JRNY ... that is one butt ugly beast ! lol


Yeah sure...but do you have to go on here and post a negative comment like that? What's wrong with you? I'd say that's a "butt ugly" comment from an idiot! Don't post unless you have something to add other than being rude!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Yeah sure...but do you have to go on here and post a negative comment like that? What's wrong with you? I'd say that's a "butt ugly" comment from an idiot! Don't post unless you have something to add other than being rude!



Thanks Goldenboy. 
Remember twits just gargle.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

He/she is just out to pick a fight that's all....seen a lot of them come and go during my stay at this forum. 

On the "pro-pit" side of things....I think they are incredible pets when cared for the "RIGHT" way like any other dog. I grew up around pitbulls and even raised a few myself. My experience with this breed of dog was nothing less than positive. But you have to make sure that your pit doesn't come from a dog fighting background. It's true that back then some were bred for their fighting prowess but most were originally bred as catch dogs for semi-wild cattle and hogs, to hunt, to drive livestock, and as family companions. Most people don't know that history and people only see the the horrors of poor and careless upbringings that makes it twice as difficult to gain any ground for the positives that these dogs can be known for. Very sad really....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pip, I'm sorry about your birds. You could hammer those metal fence posts into the ground next to each corner or leg of your loft, and attach it so that can't happen again. There could easily be other dogs roaming at some time or other. Hope you get them back.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Pip, I'm sorry about your birds. You could hammer those metal fence posts into the ground next to each corner or leg of your loft, and attach it so that can't happen again. There could easily be other dogs roaming at some time or other. Hope you get them back.


That's a good idea, my yard is completely fenced but it never hurts I suppose!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would. You just never know what freak thing can happen.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, ive definetly had my share


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> On the "pro-pit" side of things....I think they are incredible pets when cared for the "RIGHT" way like any other dog. I grew up around pitbulls and even raised a few myself. My experience with this breed of dog was nothing less than positive. But you have to make sure that your pit doesn't come from a dog fighting background. It's true that back then some were bred for their fighting prowess but most were originally bred as catch dogs for semi-wild cattle and hogs, to hunt, to drive livestock, and as family companions. Most people don't know that history and people only see the the horrors of poor and careless upbringings that makes it twice as difficult to gain any ground for the positives that these dogs can be known for. Very sad really....


Very well said!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip have you put you white hommer loft back into operation? As you know I'm not ready for a flock of homers but I have found some birds here in North CA. Pleasw give some thought of fostering a small kit for me untill next summer. If this would work let me know and I will bring down 3 pair and all I will want this summer will be 3 pair on YB.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I would love to but with the missing birds gone I could only house one pair  when I moved I had to leave my two larger lofts. I am now trying to save for a 8x6 redrose loft!


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey !! who Pi**ed in your cornflakes Goldenboy.. I wasn't trying to pick no fight. If I put a pic of my Border on the forum and it had cross eyes or something and somebody said it was "Butt Ugly" I wouldn't take no offence... didn't you see that I captioned it with " Beauty in the eye of the beholder" ? 

Maybe english is not your first language or you are not well read.

Sorry guys .. I just couldn't let that pass.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I was attacked by a dalmation once.. he had to be euth.. because he attacked his owner.. so sad.. any dog can harbor aggression.. I work at a vet too and was cornerd by a pit in the xray room.. he was staring me down and had the gutteral growl... I pretended not to hear him and acted like I was doing something.. I knew if I showed fear he would do something.. as he was in front of the door to get out..so I was stuck...lol.. I can laugh now as he did not attack... but I was sweating it.... someone came in and distrupted him... my sister had a pit that was just could not be trusted as her thing was jumping up and wanting to get at little kids when they were in the arms of an adult.. she was not playing around.. she had to go to an experienced home.. the one she has now... it is like night and day.. the sweetest thing on earth..but she would go after and kill a small cirtter.. just not human aggressive.. you just do not know what your going to get with them and that is what worries me.. it is too bad they were bred to fight and that can be troublesome for SOME.. not all.. so there are issue with these dogs... have to be realistic about it..


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

maniac said:


> Hey !! who Pi**ed in your cornflakes Goldenboy.. I wasn't trying to pick no fight. If I put a pic of my Border on the forum and it had cross eyes or something and somebody said it was "Butt Ugly" I wouldn't take no offence... didn't you see that I captioned it with " Beauty in the eye of the beholder" ?
> 
> Maybe english is not your first language or you are not well read.
> 
> Sorry guys .. I just couldn't let that pass.


If you havent noticed negativity is not to popular in this forum. Maybe others wanted to say something but didnt. Goldenboy just spoke his mind and truth.

PS Dont forget to leave some milk and cookies for santa.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

It's all good guys, let's not fight or santa might not come


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Santas gonna be late.............
Theres a pitbull chasin Rudolph


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol!

___________


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> Santas gonna be late.............
> Theres a pitbull chasin Rudolph


Quazar, you are too much!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lololololo


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hohoho.

If Rudolf is getting chased by a pit bull I am sure Santa will get to his destination faster! Just have to be optimistic on this one. And if the pitbull is guarding Santa's sleigh, no one ain't gonna steal our gifts.

This is not the month where we should get pissed with each other. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Quazar said:


> Santas gonna be late.............
> Theres a pitbull chasin Rudolph


 LOL Now that's funny!!!
When he gets to my house, I'll sic my Chow Chow on him


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip Have you seen anything of the birds?


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

A few years ago a young couple in my small town were taking there 4 year old around the block on his plastic 3 wheeler when out of nowhere a pitbull attacked him. The only thing that saved him was his helmet but his face is disfigured for life. Eight out of ten times when you hear of these attacks it is pitbulls. And you here the same stupid argument. Its the owner not the dog. As long as these dogs are allowed in town there are going to be irrresponsible people that own them and some will get loose and some innocent person will get hurt or maybe even killed. If that would have been my grandson,I would not have bothered calling the police. I personally would have shot the damn dog and depending upon my grandchilds injures maybe the owner.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Pip Have you seen anything of the birds?


No Sir, they haven't turned up. Kinda Bummed still but I'm hoping there good somewhere out there.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

why dont you contact the person you got these pigeons from? maybe they went back home? sorry if u already called the person  didnt quite read the thread only skimmed through


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Gurbir said:


> why dont you contact the person you got these pigeons from? maybe they went back home? sorry if u already called the person  didnt quite read the thread only skimmed through


N
O worries , I did let the guy I bought them know but so far no luck.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

maniac said:


> Hey !! who Pi**ed in your cornflakes Goldenboy.. I wasn't trying to pick no fight. If I put a pic of my Border on the forum and it had cross eyes or something and somebody said it was "Butt Ugly" I wouldn't take no offence... didn't you see that I captioned it with " Beauty in the eye of the beholder" ?
> 
> Maybe english is not your first language or you are not well read.
> 
> Sorry guys .. I just couldn't let that pass.


Move on mister cornflakes.....you lost this one the minute you hit submit to post your idiotic comment....

Let's say I call your wife "Butt Ugly" to your face, would you let that slide if after I said "Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder"?.....I'd lay you out flat before you took your next breath!

"I wasn't trying to pick no fight"....and you ask if english is my first language?....ROFL!


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Hahahaha ...... you break me up Goldenboy

Quote "Let's say I call your wife "Butt Ugly" to your face, would you let that slide if after I said "Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder"?.....I'd lay you out flat before you took your next breath!" 

So you say you would call my wife butt ugly and then you would punch me out

Poor english, really poor

You call my 5' 11" redheaded wife butt ugly she would punch your lights outs..


now be a big boy and let it go...stop acting silly


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

@ Manic & Goldenboy

Isnt it about time you both stopped acting like a pair of pre-school juveniles and BOTH let this drop.
Gets boring after a while, as well as digressing from the original subject.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree.
He *****ed me out about my comment.
I thought I made it clear that it was a light- hearted comment.
Why he came back with another belligerent comment I can't fathom ?

You won whatever you think you won Goldenboy  Happy New Year
last comment on the subject from me guys


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I see who wears the pants in your household maniac and thanks for letting this go already....I know it took you while to find all the words in your dictionary to come up with this.

"Why he came back with another belligerent comment I can't fathom ?"

Pip, Quazar and everyone, I apologize for the back and forth with maniac. I just felt his comment to JRNY was uncalled for and premeditated to stir up the thread like I've seen on other threads he's been on. 

Let's move on....


----------

